# LTM and Nummi show/ Rated "R"



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 19, 2002)

Welcome to the LessThanMighty and Nummi show... everyday we will have a very special show for all of our watchers.  There will be everything from interviews, to erotic dancers.


rated "R" for retarded content.  '

THERE MIGHT BE SOME BAD WORDS..

'

//:


----------



## sithious (Feb 19, 2002)

to quote homer j. simpson: "boring!"


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 19, 2002)

hey you fricken star wars dork 



give it a flippen chance... just because you do not like me...

do not come in here then if you think it will be boring.


----------



## sithious (Feb 19, 2002)

lol!
so it's okay for you and nutsy to annoy other people, but you blow your cool when i say "boring!"? 
hahahahaha! grow up, little man.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 19, 2002)

hey you Star wars dork.  I did not spaz out.  

this show will be more than boring... there has not been a word invented yet that will describe the show.  do not even try...


----------



## sithious (Feb 19, 2002)

okay. whatever. have fun, guys.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sithious _
> *okay. whatever. have fun, guys.  *




thank you... if you have any ideas for this wonderful show... please tell me... cauze, I don't.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 19, 2002)

AND here is your beautiful co-host!  Welcome to the show!  Greeting Nummi... how shall we start this? With a bang?


BANG!!!! 

Weeeee....  Who's are first guest?


----------



## ulrik (Feb 19, 2002)

boooring!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 19, 2002)

Looky here... We just had our first caller.  Too bad he was a dick head.  Don't hate me because I'm beautiful.   NEXT!


----------



## ulrik (Feb 19, 2002)

so you actually are cool...I forgot about that....


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 19, 2002)

I guess we are being mocked.  Ohhh!  Im shaking!  We are going to have to get a bouncer.  Who says we cant be serious?  This is an honest to god show.  Now then, where are those strippers and hookers, time to get this party started.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 19, 2002)

Nummi!  I have found some LATE V-day ideas!  These are some of the things you should have wrote on the back of your picture.

10. I admire your strength, I admire your spunk
But the thing I like best, is getting you drunk 

9. Our love will never become cold and hollow
Unless, one day, you refuse to swallow. 

8. I bought this Valentine's card at the sto.
In hopes that later, you'd be my ho. 

7. This feels so good, it feels so right
I just wish it wasn't $250 a night. 

6. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

5. Before I met you, my heart was so famished
But now I'm fulfilled. . . SO MAKE ME A SAMICH!!! 

4. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

3. You're a honey. . . and you're a cutie
I just wished you had J-Lo's "booty". 

2. I don't wanna be sappy or silly or corny
So, right to the point, let's do it, I'm horny!


1. If you think that hickey looks like a blister
You should check out the one that I gave to your sister!

I especially like #4 and #6.  They go well with your girlfriend!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 19, 2002)

and the ratings have spoken 
thumbs down by siskel and ebert...no wait which one died again ?


----------



## rinse (Feb 19, 2002)

i'm with sithious on this one.


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 20, 2002)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORING!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 20, 2002)

how do we not make this boring?  


  like I said... this is more than boring... there has not been a word invented yet that describes this show.  Go ahead... try.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 20, 2002)

why don't you try to start something rather than make fun of the show.  That is not very nice.


----------



## ulrik (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *how do we not make this boring?
> 
> 
> like I said... this is more than boring... there has not been a word invented yet that describes this show.  Go ahead... try. *



Well, there is a word describing the quality of this show, actually, two words: Microsoft security


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 20, 2002)

"Microsoft security"  


 THAT IS IT YOU LITTLE SHIT!  I HAVE never been so insulted in my entire life.  I....  I am going to shoot myself.


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *"Microsoft security"
> 
> 
> ...



That makes me happy! DO IT !

That would make your show a lot more interesting!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 20, 2002)

Do you know how much paperwork needs to be filled if some commits sucide on the air?  Save ME the trouble... besides where else can I get a good co-host?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 20, 2002)

It is ok LTM/Nutz... I will not kill myself.  only losers would kill themselves because someone made fun of them.


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 20, 2002)

Shut up and *DO IT!*


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 20, 2002)

_*NO !*_


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 20, 2002)

you are not turning into another deez_nuts are you Alex?  

I would love to send large text back and forth... but I have to go shave my ass now.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 20, 2002)

He doesnt really mean that he has to shave his ass.  Thats slang for whacking it while he talks to his girlfriend over the phone. 

Sorry Nummi!  I couldn't help it!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 20, 2002)

HAH HA... that is funny... I will not be "whacking it","over the phone".  I will be over her house, "ripping down wallpaper".


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

down DOESNT = off
wallpaper DOESNT = her clothes

 

Well this is a bust.  I guess this will be a pointless garbage thread!  How fun!


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 21, 2002)

LOL!
but still boring!  

Why not make this a LTM and Nummi thread only!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

What the hell were you expecting?  ahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alexandert _
> *LOL!
> but still boring!
> 
> Why not make this a LTM and Nummi thread only! *




If that is what you want!?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

Thats what this has turned into.  You are practically the only one who comes in here.  I think we a being shunned by the rest of the macosx community. We are outcasted.
"If we cant get rid of them, dont talk to them."
Its unbelieveable what has happened... nothing has changed since I announced my identity.  Telling them I am cool now doesnt have an effect on them one way or the other.


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 21, 2002)

LOL, Fuck it!
Lets call this the 16th thread! Anyone older that 16 will be shot!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 21, 2002)

But what if we are 17???


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

WHY, OH WHY ARE WE SHUNNED SO!?  IS THERE NO JUSTICE!? 

I couldn't do that in any other thread!


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 21, 2002)

I dont know what the fuck SHUNNED means but I agree!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

Well then, its settled.  No one over...18?... will be allowed to post here.  Anyone older than that will just come in here and post some sort of psychological crap and tell us we are imature.  They can cram it.

 I love being me.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

Nahhhh... I think anyone should be able to come in and post.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

Well you are stupid and your opinions don't count.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

"I express my opinions better than you do"


heheh



  <-----rolleyes.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

LOL!  What a loser.  This is all in fun... you poor, poor demented man.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

you are calling me a loser... do not get me started.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

Now now Nummi... lets not get into that. You remeber what happened the last time.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 22, 2002)

Well I beleive we are way off track.  This is supposed to be a show.  Not a pointless bunch of posts about how nothing in this world is fair.   Oh who cares!  Right?  Wait... EVERYBODY!  We should be considered outcasts again Nummi.  If they cant get rid of us, they will just ignore us.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

We are the underdogs???  _(just the way I like it)..._


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 22, 2002)

Whoa there Tonto.  You better not being saying what I think you are saying.

The underdogs always end up winning.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Whoa there Tonto.  You better not being saying what I think you are saying.
> 
> The underdogs always end up winning. *



Yes... that is what I am saying 

underdogs... I wish they always won.  Apple is underdog.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 23, 2002)

No! Apple is Runnerup.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 23, 2002)

A VISITOR!  AND ITS HERVE!  HOWS IT GOING HERVE?!

Why must you disagree with us... just kidding.  I see that maybe other people actually read this garbage.  This makes my day.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 23, 2002)

We want to interview you on our show Herve.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 23, 2002)

Welcome to the show.  Our first guest today is Herve.  He is a long time macosx member.  So Herve tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 23, 2002)

Don't dream!
Last year I succeeded a graduate in informatics and it is not so magical as I thought. After it I was not making more money and the only thing that I have received as advantage is the use of forgotten hardware. Today I have paid for my universitybooks and I have gone watching Apple computers. After speaking with the people there and having received some folders and a cdrom I was glad when I passed the pcstore that it wasn't opened yet so that I was not exposed...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 24, 2002)

next question Herve... what is your show size?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 24, 2002)

correction... I think you mean shoe size.  

You know what they say about a guy with big feet, right?
They say, "Damn! Look at those big feet!"


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *You know what they say about a guy with big feet, right?
> *



yeah, I do.... big shoes.


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice Hervé!
1260 post of pointless shit! LOL!
Keep going!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alexandert _
> *Nice Hervé!
> 1260 post of pointless shit! LOL!
> Keep going!   *


'


Hey Alexandert... 454 posts of pointless refuse.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

HA!  Good one!

*ahem* ICQ *ahem*


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *HA!  Good one!
> 
> *ahem* ICQ *ahem* *



AHEM!  I am at ken's house.  I will be home at 3:35 or so.  can you wait untill then?  


SORRY EVERYONE, FOR USING THIS FORUM AS A CHAT ROOM.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

Pssst... NO ONE CARES!  THIS IS OUR FUCKING THREAD!

Now then... why do you feel obligated to go over there?  Porn?  You two are gay lovers?  What is it?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Now then... why do you feel obligated to go over there?  Porn?  You two are gay lovers?  What is it? *




No porn... no gayness. He is playing Tony Hawk P sk8er... while I use his mommies peecee.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

My question still stands... why?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *My question still stands... why? *



why what?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

You are getting the thread confused!  Why do you go over Ken's.  Does he have like a DSL line or something.  What is it?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

ooops... I am getting the mixed up!  no...he asked me to come over... I said sure.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

Ok!  Finally some results in some form or another!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

*ahem*



so anywaaaaayyyyyy... where is Herve?  is he too good for this show?  I understand.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

Some would say that his vast knowledge should not be wasted on us, other would say that he is a very busy man.  I say he is a snobbish prick that cant spend five minutes talking with us. 

Warning: Opinions of LTM do not express the thoughts or ideas of the show producers.  

HA !


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

I have not seen him around the other threads either... I think he is just really busy.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

probably


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 26, 2002)

Lets interview ED. ?  Would you mind Mr. Ed?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 26, 2002)

No. Lets no bother Ed here.  We have an intellegent conversation going on with him in the other thread.  We need someone who is stupid... cant take a joke... and just a all around jackass.  RACERX!  COME ON DOWN!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *No. Lets no bother Ed here.  We have an intellegent conversation going on with him in the other thread.  We need someone who is stupid... cant take a joke... and just a all around jackass.  RACERX!  COME ON DOWN! *




OOHHHHHH GOD!  here we go... everyone take cover !!!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 28, 2002)

Well it appears we have been ignored again by someone who thinks he/she is better than us.  Well to you I say fuck. Fuck fuck fuck.  That should do it.  Since no one appears to want to be a part of this show I guess we must provide our own entertainment.  What do you say?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 28, 2002)

lets do it !  (not that "it")  I am just saying that now cause I know some sicko will come in here.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 28, 2002)

SEE!  We are funny already. ba-dum-boom. crash.  

What do you get when you cross a chair and 4 people.  4 bleeding assholes.   Oh my god that wasnt funny.  What the hell is wrong with me.  Kill me plz.  Oh never mind here... gimmie that.


BANG!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 28, 2002)

I know this sounds stupid... but I forgot that "chicken joke".  the very first chicken joke... about him crossing the road.  I FORGOT IT !!! HELP ME!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 28, 2002)

Why did the chicken cross the road?  To get to the other side.

Ahhhh... the classics.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 28, 2002)

AHHHH YES. thank you. I must have had a brain fart.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 1, 2002)

Ahh yet another reason we are seen as immature.  "Brain fart"  HA!  Get the fuck away from me.  You make me sick.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 1, 2002)

And when my brain farted...it was a wet one.  It left some "skid marks" in my head.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 1, 2002)

skid marks?  What color?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *skid marks?  What color? *




well.... it is kind of hard to see in there... I mean... its dark, but there is not much clutter in the way.  I think the stains are the standard brown color.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 1, 2002)

How typical... ho hum.  John Merchant shits his pants all the time.
EWWWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 3, 2002)

"John Merchant shits his pants all the time."


AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA LOL!  Johhny boy 



--- ok everybody.... what is the weirdest dream that you have had?  Last night... I had a dream that I went to the restroom at my girlfriends house, and I took a leak all over the toilet seat... and she made me clean it up with a toothbrush.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 3, 2002)

What the fuck are you smoking boy.  I bet she will laugh her ass off when I tell her tommarow!  You dont think I will... you just watch me.... I will surprise you all.... you shall see..... I will show you all.... muhhaaahahahahaha!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *What the fuck are you smoking boy.  I bet she will laugh her ass off when I tell her tommarow!  You dont think I will... you just watch me.... I will surprise you all.... you shall see..... I will show you all.... muhhaaahahahahaha! *



wow... I think this show should be canceled. 


You are on Crack.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 4, 2002)

Never this show will never die!  Even if I have to give it mouth-to-mouth through its butthole!  HAHA!


----------



## BroknHartd (Mar 4, 2002)

Can I be a guest on this show Jerry? Or is this just a place where you talk to Rick about other people behind their backs. =)


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 4, 2002)

Well what have we here?  Fresh meat?

Im just kidding.  We feel honored that your first post ever is to our show.  Congrats!  You are allowed to come on OUR show anytime you wish.

You were correct about one thing though.  We usually do end up ripping on people.  We are not that sneaky and do it behind their backs... no no.  We will do it right to your face. 

So lets begin.  Where are you from, what do you like to do.

Jerry's ?:  What is your shoe size? (dont ask)


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 4, 2002)

WAIT A MINUTE! KEN? IS THIS WHO THIS IS?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 5, 2002)

Please oh please tell me this isnt HER!  Oh god no!  Dont fuck with my head!  AHHHH!

 

I think I will go wet myself now!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *WAIT A MINUTE! KEN? IS THIS WHO THIS IS?
> 
> *




ohhhhhh... shit!  Sweet fancy Moses... Gentle Jesus. !!! mother...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BroknHartd _
> *Can I be a guest on this show Jerry? Or is this just a place where you talk to Rick about other people behind their backs. =) *




does everyone see that smiley face.  not a normal "OSX.com" user smiley.  they use = for the eyes.  This person must use AOL?


----------



## BroknHartd (Mar 5, 2002)

"Please oh please tell me this isnt HER! Oh god no! Dont fuck with my head! AHHHH!"

What are you talking about Rick?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 5, 2002)

What I am talking about!  Identify yourself!  I don't like having my head screwed with.  There are only a few people that know this place exsists, and that use our FIRST names.  There is a conspiracy going on.  Nummi! Help me!  Im going to cry!


----------



## BroknHartd (Mar 5, 2002)

Something tells me you know who I am, and why would you care if anyone knows about this place? It's not like you have any friends at school to lose.

See you around Rick.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BroknHartd _
> *Something tells me you know who I am, and why would you care if anyone knows about this place? It's not like you have any friends at school to lose.*




  k.... kkk..... kayl. How did you find this place?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 6, 2002)

BroknHartd... your last post was at 8:46pm.  Right when you got home from "band" practice? hehhe


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 6, 2002)

Is that I am worried.  I just cant figure out how you found out about it.  I feel sorry for Jerry.  There might be some "questionable" post laying around that we might want to clean up. 

I guess now, that "how big is your shoe size" comment doesnt work any more. EH Jerry?

See you around.... you.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 6, 2002)

My shoe size is 42,5!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 6, 2002)

My shoe size is a 285 in Japan...


----------



## BroknHartd (Mar 6, 2002)

"There might be some "questionable" post laying around that we might want to clean up."

I'm still learning my way around here. It took some time just to find you guy in here. As for how I found this place... a friend said someone in Mrs. Boyle's class saw some guys that he thought where you on some Mac site a couple weeks ago. I had her ask for the site name, and then here I am.

And for your information, I'm not screwed up, you little shit! Why do you let Rick bring things up here?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 6, 2002)

ok... who is this?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 6, 2002)

Grrrr.... you know what.... you are not Kaylee.  We know this for a fact!  Why are you playing this little game?  Who the hell are you?  
Jerry... am I right or am I right?

AND... just for your information... I am the big bad ass around here!  I talk about what I want, when I want, and to who I want!  So, "screwed up"?  You are... pretending to be someone you arent?  What kind of animal are you.  =)    BA HA HA!

Have a nice day!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 6, 2002)

By the way... Kaylee doesn't use bad words like "shit".  Never to me anyway... Sie ist ein nette Madchen, du bist ein dummkopf!
 HA!


----------



## BroknHartd (Mar 6, 2002)

I don't think I ever "said" I was anyone. why would you think I'm Kaylee anyway?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 6, 2002)

The first Private message I recieved from you gave a strong impression on who you were.  Now, after close attention at WHEN you posted, we have decided that you couldn't possibly be Kaylee.  There are only a few people around that would ever care enough to bother with all this posting, internet chatting, garbage.

You still have not answered the question at hand.  Who are you?  Can you at least tell us what sex you are.  Male or female?  We dont even know that much.

I really dont like people messing with my mind.  Which you have succeded in doing. 
All this "see ya tommarow" crap shows us that you are playing some kind of weird game.  Does it eventually get kinky? 

Well that does it.  I expect to hear from you soon... you evil person, you.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 7, 2002)

Male/Female ?  10th/11th grade ?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 7, 2002)

Dont worry Herve.  We will come back to you.  We just have to rid ourselves of this nuisance before we can continue. 

Just kidding... dont hit me.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 7, 2002)

Why not make a thread for hearthbreak? We have already a psy so we will have firstclass advice.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hervé Hinnekens _
> *Why not make a thread for hearthbreak? We have already a psy so we will have firstclass advice. *



"psy"  Was ist dass?

Besides... I dont think this will last.  If you have noticed, this person has not posted today.  I think they are getting tired.  Too bad, I had so many more questions.

Ah well... so much to do, so little time.


----------



## BroknHartd (Mar 7, 2002)

Ahhh, Rick! I could never get tired of you.


----------



## BroknHartd (Mar 7, 2002)

When can we start our interview? (and are you guy going to take any more guesses?)


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 8, 2002)

Awww... now I feel special!

Sure we can start the interview.  Lets see, we know nothing about you so what can we ask?  What do you like to do.  Ya know, like in your free time.  Thats a good starter.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 9, 2002)

Dont like that one, huh?

Ok... hows your weekend going?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 12, 2002)

Well, I guess I am broken hearted.  Where'd she go?  Im all alone!  Mommmmiiiieeee!

Anyway's, if im going to talk to myself then... JERRY, WO BIST DU?  Don't leave me hangin man! HA!  How was school today?  Did you have fun in the student center all by your lonesome?  I was *cough* too *cough* sick to *cough* come in today.  HA!  Yeah right!  I wanted to come today, but mom said no way.  Hmmm, usually I have to really put on a show for her to agree about me NOT going to school.

No worries.  I'll be back tommarrow! 

Have a guten Tag!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Anyway's, if im going to talk to myself then... JERRY, WO BIST DU?  Don't leave me hangin man! HA!  How was school today?  Did you have fun in the student center all by your lonesome*



  I am at Ken's House now.  School was ok... not great.  I did have fun... got a lot of homework done.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 12, 2002)

Jerry:
You? Have fun at school?  You must still be sick.  You should have taken off today with me.  I rented "Blazing Saddles", my english teacher said it was a good movie.  It was... differnt.
Two words:  poor ken.  HA! 

BroknHartd:
If you ever decide to come back to us.  Does your name begin with a "M".  Oh, and some of you interview questions are back there somewhere.

Have a good one!


----------



## BroknHartd (Mar 12, 2002)

Let see, you have come to the conclusion that I am female, you know of one of my classes, and my name starts with an "R".

Oh, and I was out of town this last weekend with my family. That should help.

=)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 12, 2002)

"R"  ????


 do we even know you?

is the "R" for your first name or last name?


----------



## BroknHartd (Mar 12, 2002)

Of course you do!


Silly! =)


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 12, 2002)

A first name that begins with "R".  I love puzzles.  NOT!  This is killing me. 

I will not give up!

Jerry:
"I think I can, I think I can!"


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 12, 2002)

AHHHHHHHH !.... need more clues.


----------



## BroknHartd (Mar 12, 2002)

Little brother can be such a pain!

Hey did you guys check out the photos on our site? I'm only in one, and it is such a bad picture!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BroknHartd _
> *Little brother can be such a pain!
> 
> Hey did you guys check out the photos on our site? I'm only in one, and it is such a bad picture! *




what site ???


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 13, 2002)

Im going to take a stab at it and say the Mentor High website.  But I could be wrong... so a little help here.

Hey, I would tend to agree with that, little brothers are a pain in the ass.  Randy is such a dumbass is amazes me.  You know what im talking about Jerry.  That why we cant take him anywhere.


----------



## BroknHartd (Mar 13, 2002)

Okay guys, if this one doesn't give it away... then I don't know what would. I'm in this picture (it is not my best picture though).


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 13, 2002)

It that some sort of sick joke?  Are in the front in the back?

I bet you think you are pretty funny, dont ya?

So you went to the dance?  With your boyfriend I presume?

At least this clue knocked some off of our list.  We will get this eventually.


----------



## BroknHartd (Mar 13, 2002)

"It that some sort of sick joke?"

Look harder... don't you see me there?


----------



## BroknHartd (Mar 13, 2002)

Maybe this'll help. I was invited to be a guest on your show.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 13, 2002)

This would be a lot easier if I knew who I was looking for.  I can hardly recognize anyone in that picture.  Are you sticking out, I mean, can you be recognized quickly?  Like: "Bamm!  There she is!"

You might this is easy from you perspective, but I am clueless.  Maybe if Jerry were here this would be easier.

Which brings up a question.  Who do you know more closely?  Me or Jerry?  That will give us an idea of who to look for.

This is getting exciting.  Keep'em coming!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BroknHartd _
> *Maybe this'll help. I was invited to be a guest on your show. *



By whom?  Me, Jerry, and outsider?

Actually we tell anybody who wants to, that they can be a guest on the show.  Mostly past members of this website come in.  Then you showed up.  Weeeee, what a ride!


----------



## BroknHartd (Mar 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *We need someone who is stupid... cant take a joke... and just a all around jackass.  RACERX!  COME ON DOWN! *


----------



## RacerX (Mar 13, 2002)

I think I can take a joke.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 13, 2002)

Well, well, well.  Un-fuckin-believable!  You are amazing.  You have proven your point.  But beware, I dont think Jerry will take to kindly to this.  We both were rather stumped.

Well played, well played.  I think I will go and cry now.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 13, 2002)

Actually even though you guy fell for it, you were not making it very easy... I wanted to go until April 1st, but you kept asking too many questions.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 13, 2002)

By the way, I was in that picture... maybe this would help.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 14, 2002)

Good one Racer... you dork.  I cannot belive you went through all that for a joke.  How did you pick the name anyway? brokenharted?  how did you get that?


----------



## RacerX (Mar 14, 2002)

> _by Jerry_
> *Good one Racer... you dork. I cannot belive you went through all that for a joke. How did you pick the name anyway? brokenharted? how did you get that?*



It really wasn't that hard. It was answering questions that started making it difficult. I have no idea what type of music you guys are into at your high school, and it would have been to much trouble for me to research that info.

As for the name BroknHartd, you know exactly were that comes from. That was why you thought I was Kaylee to begin with. Honestly, I think we need to (all three of us) go through and edit her name out of all our posts. I like you guys and just wanted to give you a hard time. The problem is that what if someone out there isn't as nice as I am? You guys need to be more careful about the amount (and type) of information you give out in a public forum. This site has some 6000+ members, and who knows how many people just come to watch and read what we post?

You guys are going to learn that you are more the ideas and opinions that you have rather than the specifics of your life (that is actually something that you acquire with age). Specifics can be replaced with generalities, and the same information you want given can be given without leaving a trail back to you. You're in high school, we don't need to know which one. You live in the midwest, we don't need to know the actual state and city. You have a girlfriend, we don't need to know her actual name. You guys need to be more careful on the internet (now you've done it, I sound like an adult  ).

So do you guys still want to know my shoe size?

=)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 14, 2002)

wait... how did you get her email address anyway?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 14, 2002)

Evil.  Pure evil.  I dont know if I can even begin to think where to begin.  2 "begins", that doesnt sound right, right? 

You went to a lot of trouble with this.  Im surprised you kept it up as long as you did.  Research and everything.  You think maybe you could have done something postive with this time?  Created a cure for cancer or something?

The thoughts I had running through my head all day long.  The looks I gave people wondering, "Are you her?"  This was rather fun, huh?

Yeah, yeah, whatever.  Something about your shoe size.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 14, 2002)

> _by Jerry_
> *wait... how did you get her email address anyway?*



If I tell you how I did it, what is to stop someone else from doing it. Do you want other people to get her e-mail address? Remember, we have no idea who is reading this. 



> _by Rick_
> *You went to a lot of trouble with this. Im surprised you kept it up as long as you did. Research and everything. You think maybe you could have done something postive with this time? Created a cure for cancer or something?*



I was working on the cancer cure, but this seemed much more interesting . I don't think that 10 minutes of research (which is what I specialize in anyway) is a lot of trouble. Being able to answer questions about a school I've never been to was getting to be some trouble, which was why I wanted to end it. Don't over estimate the amount of time I put into this, I imagine it was a very small fraction of the amount of time you guys spent trying to figure it out.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *I imagine it was a very small fraction of the amount of time you guys spent trying to figure it out. *



How right you are sir.

About the address, hey genius, there is a giant ass list of a bunch of emails of tons of kids at the school website.  Teachers, students, everybody.  I could send so much shit to my teachers email address it wouldn't be funny.  They really should reconsider what they put out there.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 14, 2002)

Im more interested in how you got the correct birthdate.  Yeah, the year was off but the month and the day were perfect.

Oh, by the way, the new "see_me" picture crashes my computer everytime I click on it.  Thanks!


----------



## RacerX (Mar 14, 2002)

I see you haven't learned anything. Oh well, I tried.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 15, 2002)

Haven't learned anything?  Sure we have, I just dont know what just yet. 

If anyone really wanted info about me it would be very easy for them to find anything they wanted to.  Which is fine.  I have nothing to hide.  If they wanted to contact a nameless face, and they got this persons email off of a site, well, good for them.  My question is, then what?  What possible interest would they have in talking to them.  Everyone I know delete un-wanted emails immediatly.  The less you know the better you are.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 15, 2002)

You have already posted more information than I was willing to, why not just post her e-mail address and see what she thinks. Someone could e-mail telling her that Rick and Jerry are discussing her personal life in a public forum. 

If you wish to take a cavalier attitude toward this with your own personal information (which there is actually less of than Jerry and Kaylee), that is fine. But you should care about what you could be doing to others... but then again, that would be highly unlike you, wouldn't it. There is a reason why you don't have many friends, and the ones you do have you abuse constantly. 

Yes, there are few who are as careless of others around them as you are. Most people when they discover that people close to them have been compromised would have work to fix the problem... but you, the ever thoughtful friend, make a point to give directions. Boy, with a friend like you, Jerry and Kaylee don't need enemies.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *-why not just post her e-mail address and see what she thinks. Someone could e-mail telling her that Rick and Jerry are discussing her personal life in a public forum.
> 
> --But you should care about what you could be doing to others... but then again, that would be highly unlike you, wouldn't it. There is a reason why you don't have many friends, and the ones you do have you abuse constantly.
> ...



- Why the hell would someone tell her that.  It is not really her personal life, more mine. RICK!

-- HEY !  how do you know he doesnt have many friends.  You do not fucking know us... how the fuck would you know that he abuses his friends ?  huh?

--- You know what racer x....  Rick is a great friend.  So shut the hell up.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 16, 2002)

> _by Jerry_
> *- Why the hell would someone tell her that. It is not really her personal life, more mine. RICK!*



First thing to learn about relationships, it is *both* of your personal lives. Besides, don't you remember Rick saying something like _There might be some "questionable" post laying around that we might want to clean up._ Even he knew what you are doing wouldn't go over that good with Kaylee. As to the _why_, right now you guys haven't been screwing with anyone, so that's not really a problem. But if you start acting childish again and getting on peoples bad sides... yes I could see someone causing you guys problems. 



> *-- HEY ! how do you know he doesnt have many friends. You do not fucking know us... how the fuck would you know that he abuses his friends ? huh? *



First, you guys post a ton of personal stuff about yourselves in a public forum, and you guys have talked about the fact that Rick doesn't have many friends (not that it is surprising in the least). As for the abuse, he does it to you constantly... in front of everyone here. What would you call a guy who, even though he can't get (or at least keep) a girlfriend, who berates someone else who is happy with his a girlfriend? He told you that you didn't deserve her, what a friend he must be.



> *--- You know what racer x.... Rick is a great friend. So shut the hell up.*



I've seen you guys interact for quite sometime. If you think Rick is a "great friend", then you have some major self-esteem issues to work out. I wouldn't give the time-of-day to anyone who treated me the way Rick treats you. Real friends don't hurt their friends. 

You are young, so none of this is going to make a difference anyway, but at least I gave you the chance to help yourselves. You could have taken my advice and went back and edited your posts, but your _great friend_ decided to give direction for anyone else wanting that information. 

So Jerry, simple question here: Why is it that you guys have not taken my advise? I mean I have shown you, to a degree, what can be done... but that wasn't enough? I have told you how to fix the problem, but you let your _great friend_ make it worse? You guys said you were smart... but you really don't seem to be the sharpest of people to me.

I feel more and more sorry for you guys with every new post you guys write. I've heard about people who had really bad high school experiences... I just never thought I would meet any of them. Lets just hope that you guys grow out of this.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 16, 2002)

hmmm.... a great question comes to mind right about now.
I spend about 6 hours trying to troubleshoot with a program running on XP that had permission problems, in the end I couldnt find a way to make the program run in any mode except admin mode.  So I asked my boss, when is enough enough ?  At what point do we draw the line at trying to help someone ?

Same applies here.  Ed and Racer have spent many hours interacting with you two kids trying to make better people out of you, but both of you become even more childish when they give you more attention.  

Personally I would have given up a long time ago on you two.

Why dont you for all our sakes just grow up ?


Admiral


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *-Personally I would have given up a long time ago on you two.
> 
> --Why dont you for all our sakes just grow up ?
> *




-  Really... so why don't you stay out of this stupid thread?  


--  fuck fuck fuck fuck no.  I do not want to grow up.  f that.


Racer... Rick just acts like a butt munch on this forum... but not outside of this.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 17, 2002)

Nummi its not about me, or anyone else staying out of this thread.  If thread were your own, if you paid for teh web space and what not, then fine, its your property.  But you are not, The admin pays for teh space, and he provides this space free of charge to all of us to talk about mac stuff and to  a smaller degree socialize, mostly with people we dont know.

This board is not here to be your personal IM  

Just grow up already.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 17, 2002)

Well, Its a good thing I read this soon, while the agruement is still fresh, just so I could say... FUCK OFF!

Racerx:
Do you think it is possible that everything I say is not serious.  I mean holy shit.  You think Im some kind of a prick.  Sure, sometimes, like now, but that mostly because you are sticking your nose where it doesnt belong.

Admiral:
Grow up? Sure, did it along time ago.  But since you are stuck on talking to me like I am an asshole, fine, Ill act like one.  I am perfectly fine everywhere else but here.  You guys just want to come and share you knowledge that you think we need.

YOU DONT KNOW ME!  Dont act like you do.  If you don't like what we talk about why come look for us?  If you want to give up on us then do.  You think just because you are older you are smarter, you think you need to force your morals on us.  Wrong again.

Just for your information, no ones cares what we say about our personal lives.  If someone goes and emails Kaylee about what goes on here, fine.  There is nothing that could hurt anyone here.  We said nothing bad... and that is besides the point.  No one at our school gives a flying fuck about computers.  And the ones that do would not give a shit about what we talk about.  Especially MACS, so why would they even be here?

If you guys want to socialize thats fine.  But dont force judgement on us.  You can kiss my ass for all that I care.

Have a good day!


----------



## RacerX (Mar 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jerry _
> *Racer... Rick just acts like a butt munch on this forum... but not outside of this. *



Why? So what difference does it make if he treats you badly here or at school? You have a kid here who is angry at the world for some strange reason (why else come to a place and make a complete jerk of yourself in front of complete strangers), and then you get some measure of happiness and he lays into you. Rich has crossed bounds with you and Kaylee that I could never have done (even if I didn't like you), and he is supposed to be your friend.



> _Originally posted by Rick _
> *Racerx:
> Do you think it is possible that everything I say is not serious. I mean holy shit. You think Im some kind of a prick. Sure, sometimes, like now, but that mostly because you are sticking your nose where it doesnt belong.*



Serious or not, when you posted directions for others to mess with Jerry and Kaylee, any respect I had for you was wiped out. If you are bent on making your life unhappy... fine. But you would think that as a friend you would not continually try to bring down Jerry's.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 17, 2002)

"When I posted directions for others to mess with Jerry and Kaylee"????

What are you talking about?  When have I ever told any one to "mess" with Jerry and Kaylee?  Well, maybe make fun of Jerry, but never with Kaylee.  She has never been insulted or talked bad about in any serious way ever.  I would encourage you to try to prove other wise, you wont be able to.  Insulting Jerry is nothing new.  We do that all the time, we both know that we are just joking around.  I have never truly insulted him anyways.  Calling each other silly names is nothing to go crazy over.  You sir, need to lightnen up.

Again, I feel that I need to remind you that you are wasting your breath, not to mention my time and possibly yours... unless you are normally this boring and "anal" about everything.  All of this nonsense you are taking to extreme.  

I really dont think most of this is focused towards Jerry, but more towards me.  You can come out and say it.  You dont like me, and thats fine with me.  I dont like you either.  You cant make me talk to my friends differently.  When I say something, they know how I say it and what I mean by it.  They dont analyze everything and then tell me that I am insulting them.  I dont insult my friends, unless they really really do something stupid. (Ask Jerry what a gem is  )  Another inside joke... please dont verbally abuse me for it.

So.... to end this nonsense and get back to the way things were on the "LTM and Nummi show/ Rated "R"....(note the name, can you answer me why we would talk seriously in here)..... Who is our next guest?  We had some really rude ones recently and we need to get this back in full swing again.

I hope everyone out there listening is having a good day and had a good weekend. Until then, this is your host LTM, saying goodnight.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 17, 2002)

> _posted by little Ricky_
> *I would encourage you to try to prove other wise, you wont be able to.*



Do you really want me to prove otherwise? I say nothing I can't back up, you should at least know this about me by now.

As for the directions for someone to mess with Jerry and Kaylee, I suggested that you guys remove her name from your posts before some else figured out that her e-mail address was on your schools web site... but instead you told anyone who reads this stuff where her e-mail address was.

Being the angry little boy who was soooo upset by a joke, I know you are not going to take my advice here... but how about I show you guys just how bad it could be. Seeing as you guys only seem to learn by example, would you like me to show you just what can be done? If both you and Jerry agree, I'll take it to the next step that I was worried that others might try if they had the same information. But only if both of you agree, and only if both of you are willing to accept the consequences.

If you don't agree, then do yourselves a favor and go back an edit your posts. Maybe then you can see just how much information you guys have given on this site. And by the way, sorry that you didn't get that job at Kirtland Hills Country Club, Rick. I hope it wasn't because anyone who wanted could have called and made sure that you didn't get the position.



> *I really dont think most of this is focused towards Jerry, but more towards me.*



Yes, that must be it, because the world revolves around you and no one else. This actually is a good example of just how much you think of Jerry, because none of this could _possibly_ be about him, could it?

And little Ricky, please remember that you are the person who is mad here, not me (why would I be mad at someone who includes sexual overtones in their private messages to me  =)  ).


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 18, 2002)

Just shut the fuck up.  Now I am not going to get my work done in Graphic Pub. because I had to read all the shit you guys a writing.  shut up.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 18, 2002)

no one is putting a gun to your head


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 18, 2002)

You have a lot to say.  So, I will just let you talk.  You are trying to make sense out of our foolishness.  Gimmie a break.  No one cares about us or what we say.  Do you honestly think someone would take the time to call Kirtland Hills country club and make sure that someone they have never met, know nothing about, and for some reason doesn't like, would not get a certain job.  Do you even listen to what you say?  This is crazy!  Go away.

If you really want to email Kaylee and tell her that her name is mentioned in the site, go right ahead.  We never said anything they could hurt her so what do we have to hide.  You are worrying about something that isnt your problem.  Its people like YOU that we should be worried about.  Nothing would happen if you hadnt brought it up.  No one thinks of this shit.  Only you.

I dont think the world revolves around me.  What the hell is your problem?  Oh wait, its me!  You can go to hell. You dont know me, and dont act like you do.

Everyone else can have a great day.  But be careful!  RacerX might look up info about you, and then send it to your family and friends.  There are strange people out there, and they might be closer than you think.


----------



## ulrik (Mar 18, 2002)

Give it up, RacerX, they just don't get it.
It's wasted time.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 18, 2002)

You are very right sir.  I have mentioned that fact before.  He doesn't want to listen I guess.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 18, 2002)

Go back and actually _read_ what I have posted. For kids with 3.7 GPA, you guys have the worst reading comprehension skills I've ever seen.

(By the way, your statement still makes you look self centered )


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *(By the way, your statement still makes you look self centered ) *



Eat Shit and Die!

How's that for immaturity?


----------



## RacerX (Mar 18, 2002)

Is the little Ricky having a temper tantrum?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 18, 2002)

Yes. Yes I am. You are seriously pissing me off.  Not many people can do that so you should feel special.  You are a very "special" person.  Ya know, since you have a hard time listening to directions, of what is good for you.

What have you to profit at complaining to us about how we act?  I just cant see it.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 22, 2002)

well... I guess the show must be canceled   Since some people have sticks up their...

 I just want to thank you Racer X for pissing Rick off, and getting him kicked off.  I know you didnt "make" him type whatever he typed, but you were not helping.  **** you.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 22, 2002)

> _posted by Jerry_
> *I just want to thank you Racer X for pissing Rick off, and getting him kicked off. I know you didnt "make" him type whatever he typed, but you were not helping. **** you.*



I had *nothing* to do with what happened to Rick. I had _little_ to do with either of you guys getting pissed off at me. Read this thread again from the beginning, other than giving you guys a hard time, I only tried to point out what you still seem to want to ignore.

Generally I had nothing against you guys. But originally when your annoyances became verbal abuse towards the Admiral and Ed, you bet I stepped in. When you guys came back under new identities (without meeting the conditions set by Admin for your return) and started in on Admiral, you bet I wanted some of that action (Admiral is a close friend of mine, so you can most likely see a connection).

When you and I started talking, I realized that you were not so bad after all. Then Rick jumps in and starts berating you and saying _RacerX, I hope you are reading this_. I felt bad for you... but I didn't know you will enough to want to get involved. So fine, I leave you guys alone to do... what ever it is you guys do with each other.

While doing a search to show a friend an image I had posted, I notice that my name had be posted in this thread. I had received a not so kind invitation to join you guys here (with a note about _me_ not being able to take a joke), and the description sounded more like Rick than me.

So when the joke was over, I tried to tell you guys how to protect yourselves in the future... which you still haven't done. And Rick posted directions on where Kaylee's e-mail address was, but hey, he is your _great friend_. You guys seem to get more upset every time I pointed out that you should really fix the problem with Kaylee (read the post, you'll see, I said nothing to get you guys started). As for Rick getting _pissed off_, contrary to his statement that _not many people can do that_, it is hard for anyone *not* to piss him off. It appeared to me that even Ed had to walk on egg shells with him to maintain a dialog, and he was only nice to BroknHartd because he thought it was a female secret admirer (and continually brought sexual overtones into the messages he sent). Rick is perpetually mad, give him 5 minutes and he'll find something (and something tells me half the time it is something to do with you).

And as for why Rick was kicked off, he should know exactly why. _xoot_ pointed out that the site was cracking down on the language issue, and Rick had to post a colorful reply. He was outside of your guys' threads, and in complete public view... and I was no where around. Admin closed that thread right after kicking Rick off (remember that this section is moderated by Admin).

As for your anger towards me, I'm sad that you feel that way... but when it comes down to it, it really doesn't make any difference to me what you think. And contrary to your statement _you were not helping_, I actually was... you were not listening.

Lets hope Admin doesn't remember that you blew your second chance, forcefully gave yourself a third chance (which you also have blown), and now are on your fourth chance.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 23, 2002)

"And contrary to your statement you were not helping, I actually was... you were not listening."

  I think everyone here (me, you and rick), needs to learn when to SHUT UP!


----------



## RacerX (Mar 23, 2002)

> _posted by a testy Jerry_
> *I think everyone here (me, you and rick), needs to learn when to SHUT UP! *



I respond to almost everything, so if you want me to _SHUT UP_, then you should probably start by not posting anything else. Remember you tried to blame me for Rick's misfortune which I had nothing to do with.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 28, 2002)

Are you one of those jerks that must get the last word in?


----------



## RacerX (Mar 28, 2002)

... maybe that should be a yes.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 28, 2002)

http://www.macosx.com/forums/images/icons/icon7.gif

 thats what I thought.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 28, 2002)

I could tell.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *I could tell.  *




could tell what?


----------



## RacerX (Mar 28, 2002)

What?   

Hey, we should rename the thread to:

_RacerX and Nummi show/ Rated "PG-13"_

What do ya think?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 29, 2002)

OK... I did not know you could rename threads.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 30, 2002)

Actually I don't think you can. It is just sad that the name of the thread would include a rating that, if this thread was a movie, would require that you be accompanied by your parents.


----------



## edX (Mar 31, 2002)

yup, unless something has changed you cannot edit a thread name. i learned this after a couple of real bad spelling mistakes in thread titles. now i am really careful of my spelling when i start a new thread.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *It is just sad that the name of the thread would include a rating that, if this thread was a movie, would require that you be accompanied by your parents.  *



   well... I am only 16, and I have going  "R" movies with friends for years.  The people working at the movies do not seem to care.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 31, 2002)

Hopefully it is actually because you look older and not because they don't care (though working at a theater, I can see them not caring).


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 1, 2002)

I do not see what the big deal is.  Little kids hear bad words walking down the street/in the hallways at school.  At my highschool, some kids swear so much, they could make a grown man cry.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 1, 2002)

Yes, I know. <RacerX starts to tear-up>

Anyway, why use that type of language? Is it the _newness_ of it? The _shock_ value? A _fad_? Why, use it? You know that I can cut down people without have to use that type of language, and it actually works better. When I see others talking that way (specially in anger) I just realize that they are at a loss for words... and therefore are in a weak position (that is vulnerable to attack). Ed pointed out some great things to remember when arguing once.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *Yes, I know. <RacerX starts to tear-up>
> 
> Anyway, why use that type of language? Is it the newness of it? The shock value? A fad? Why, use it?*



 I would not say it is fad... people have always used bad words... just not in public.  But I guess for shock value, or to quickly get your point across.  if someone is really pissing you off, you do not say, "sir, you are making me very angry, please stop now".  you say: "F*CK off a**hole"


----------



## putamare (Apr 1, 2002)

Here in NYF'nC, we often add a more polite ending, i.e.
"F' you, buddy!"
but seriously folks, if you are looking for a semi-valid reason not to swear, give some consideration to the saps that can't connect to the web except via a public machine with a Congressionally mandated "Web Blocking" filter, or worse, installed by their very own parents (the ignominy!) [by the way does this sort of thing even exist for X? And wouldn't any kid unix-geeky enough to be running X be able to defeat it?]. The ACLU is fighting the use of "this erratic and ineffective censorship technology," but believe me, unless the world starts working in a way that it never has before, things are going to get a lot worse before they get better. Now, you wouldn't want to deny the poor oppressed masses our pearls of wisdom because of rampant potty-mouth, would you?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 2, 2002)

he said potty-mouth. 

   btw putamare... I do not think your website is fully complete or something.  I clicked on the portfolio link... and it just sat there forever.


----------



## putamare (Apr 2, 2002)

complete = too much spare time, 
if it ever is, I'll be in serious need of public assistance


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 2, 2002)

Greetings!

I bet you didnt expect to see me here again did you.  First of all.  Thank you Admin! You have a heart after all. 

Whats this crap about changing the name of the thread.  JERRY! YOU TRAITOR!

Hate to cut it short today, but I gotta take my doggie to the vet.  We will continue this later.

WEEEEEEEEE! Its good to be back!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 5, 2002)

What the hell is going on here!  I had to go to the second damn page to find my thread... that the last post was only a couple of days ago.  Who the hell is filling this place up with so many new threads.  This has got to stop!  Even all of the "congrats to...." threads are on the second page.  Holy crap!

C'mon people lets get serious.  This has to stop and it has to stop NOW!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 5, 2002)

the almighty Xoot is filling the place faster than we did !


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 5, 2002)

Damn Straight!

But its taking Admin longer to get rid of him.  Why is that?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Damn Straight!
> 
> But its taking Admin longer to get rid of him.  Why is that? *



I do not know... Maybe the Admin is on vacation.  Or maybe we were worse than Xoot.  Who knows, who cares.  As long as he does not mess up the "**********" forum... I do not care.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *But its taking Admin longer to get rid of him.  Why is that? *



You guys were never band because of too many posts, it had to do with your content. I haven't read that many of xoot's post (who has the time?), but to date he hasn't written anything that I have read that could be considered offensive.

If posting to many seemingly pointless posts was a reason to be kicked off, Herve would never have made it past his first month. 

Where did you guys get the idea that you were kicked off because of posting too much? It seemed quite clear what you guys did each time, and you seem to be watching your language these days because of it. If you keep up with how your posting now, I don't see you guys having any problems in the near future.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 5, 2002)

No, I beleive you are wrong.

The first time was the posting like nuts time.
The second, swearing in a room that it was not acceptable.  But really, how was I supposed to know that?  Other people were using bad language in there way before I showed up.  I guess thats what I get for joining the bandwagon.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 5, 2002)

The first time your posts were so offensive that Admin deleted everything you had posted on the site.

The second time you did end up in the wrong place at the wrong time (saying the wrong things), and Admin closed that thread and dropped both you and Alexandert (I don't know if he was let back in or not).

The point is that neither time was it posting too much, it had more to do with what you were posting (and where). Personally, when you guys post normal things, I like you. After you started to have your talks with Ed, things seemed fine to me (except that you get angry very easily  ). I was sorry that you got caught up in that mess and I'm glad to see you back. I really didn't think that this last time was completely your fault, and I was happy to see that Admin felt the same way.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 5, 2002)

I tend to stick with an idea that I get in my head.  The only real way to determine who is right, is to ask Admin himself.  I hope you understand.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 5, 2002)

Sounds like a great idea, I'll e-mail him and ask if he wouldn't mind paying us a visit. 

I would remind you what Admin said after the first time:



> _by Admin, 02-07-2002_
> *Both have been placed on COPPA restrictions. Parent approval is now required for them to return... with the understanding that all posts will be mailed directly to their parents should they get permission.
> 
> nuts posts have all been removed.*



I don't think the volume of your posts would need your parents to view all your post, do you?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 5, 2002)

Well, if I remember correctly.  I didnt swear in any places where there wasnt an apparent lack of care about such an issue.  Ummm...yeah....thats what I meant.

Parents permission?  I have to be honest, I think he was joking.  I mean really.... my parents dont even know half the crap I do on the computer.  Plus the fact that Admin doesnt even have my parents email address.

I think it was really because all of the stupid "garbage" posts in the PDA Community.  I really filled that up with crap.... what was I thinking?


----------



## xoot (Apr 5, 2002)

So, you don't get kicked off the boards for posting too much? I was thinking I would get kicked off sometime tomorrow when I went on my crazy posting rages. But still, like I agreed, I will post posts with more quality in them.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 5, 2002)

So xoot, what your saying is that, for right now, you will not be making any brand new thread, where all people come in to do is talk about non-sense no one cares about, and can be talked about in an already exsisting thread.  Is that what you are saying?  Huh, huh?

We have not determined what the exact cause of being kicked off is.  As soon as we do, you will be the first to know.

Hey!  You know what I just saw.  xoot, posting a quality post, something useful to a conversation.  While looky there, anything is possible!


----------



## vic (Apr 5, 2002)

what's up with the show? is it still going on? can i be in the show? i want to ride a midget! is there any midjets here?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 6, 2002)

With all the recent events going on, and the fact that one of the hosts was kicked off....  me.... the show had been put on hold.

But now... Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls, Welcome, to the greatest show on earth!

Ok... vic is it?  You want to be on the show, YOU GOT IT!

Today, joining us will be vic.  Now vic, I can call you vic, right?  Vic, what is your shoe size?  Sorry bout that, we ask all of our guests that.  How bout, what does vic mean? Is that your real name or did you make it up?


----------



## vic (Apr 6, 2002)

my shoe size is 10.5 - 11 . and yes, vic is abut half of my real name, how about you lessthanmighty? is that your real name?


----------



## RacerX (Apr 6, 2002)

_Commentary from the peanut gallery_
You'll notice that vic doesn't know our host actual name, which implies that he is not a regular viewer. I would guess that vic is here to plug his next movie or maybe an upcoming charity event.

Back to the show


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 6, 2002)

Since LTM is not here right now... I will answer that question for you Vic.  Lessthanmighty is also half of a name.  The full name is "Lessthanmightblinkdetones"  a mix of band names: 
Less than Jake. Mighty Mighty Bosstones. Blink 182. Deftones. No, that is not his real name.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 6, 2002)

Next question for Vic:   
  How long have you been into graphic design?{


----------



## vic (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *Commentary from the peanut gallery
> You'll notice that vic doesn't know our host actual name, which implies that he is not a regular viewer. I would guess that vic is here to plug his next movie or maybe an upcoming charity event.
> 
> Back to the show   *



are you like those pop up things in the pop up videos?


----------



## vic (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *Next question for Vic:
> 
> 
> ...



i have been into it for quite awhile, yesterday at about 4 for example i wenrt inot it, but it stank so in about 30 minutes i had to get out! i'm going to leave it open and waith till the stink ends, and then go back into it. hope that answers your question.


----------



## vic (Apr 6, 2002)

wheres my midjet?! i'm not answering anymore questions untill i get my midget!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 6, 2002)

We sent away for your miget.  He will be here any minute.  Is there anything else I can get you?


----------



## vic (Apr 6, 2002)

no thank you i'm fine, we can proceed now.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 6, 2002)

No problem.

What is the date on which you were brought into this world?

How high can you count?

What is your favorite platform (computers)?

Do you play any sports?

What are your feeling about what is going on now in the world?


That should keep you busy.


----------



## vic (Apr 6, 2002)

1983 - april 10 - i think that's 10 days after Apple was born.

i can count as hight as i can stand up on my toes.

may favorite platform is the linux, because of what it stands for not because i use it, actually i never really figured out how to set it up properly on my computer.

i used to play sports: swimming, soccer, tennis, basketball. now... does hyperspacing from planet to planet in EV NOVA considdered a sport?

I have no feelings about waht is going on in the world, if i did i would be like spawn in those chapters where he visited heaven? i'm not shure...


----------



## RacerX (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *are you like those pop up things in the pop up videos?  *



lol... what a great idea! I like that.

Hey, Rick! You never asked me all those questions?


----------



## vic (Apr 6, 2002)

SHUT UP YOU POPUP VIDEO! sit down and when you have something interestin to chime in you can pop up and ay it. untill then you are not visible on the screen. that is your function! you are not allowed to multy task!


----------



## RacerX (Apr 6, 2002)

_Commentary from the peanut gallery_
You'll notice that vic now getting sure of himself.  

Back to the show


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 6, 2002)

Well that was quick.  Let me ponder my next questions for you why I explain something to the "pop up thingy".

I never asked you all these questions because you never did come on the show willingly.  And when you did, it was under a false name.  When I can be sure who I am talking to, then we will talk.

VIC..... What is the craiziest thing you have ever done?


----------



## vic (Apr 6, 2002)

whoah well, ummm. let me think... uummmm.... i have a list i'm not shure which one is worse or crazier... 

1. Ate ants
2. Jumped with the bike over wated ditch and landed with mouth open in sand at full speed.
3. put metal scissors in european plug "to see what would happen"
4. made a smoke bomb in my granparents' back yard and smoked the whole house.
5. had a 2 vs 2 rock and earth fight - possible consequences inlueded brocken head, missing eyes, other rock damages. 
6. swam in lake ontario. (canadian joke)
7. shot cousin with bow and arrow, succesfully inserting arrow in cousin arm.
8. snagged medical and dentist equipment dumped at local dumping site.
9. played with mercury and something in a glass flask that froze anything on contact + was highly flamable. (came in extensive physical contact with both)
10. called taxis at random locations with old walkie talkie.
11. threw rocks, mud compund at passing by cars.
12. started smoking at 9 with Marlboro as first cig.
13. when strapped for cash smoked tea/dried grape leaves, other wooden products wrapped in toilet paper.
14. inserted hand made berry juice with siringe into helpless frog through stomach, frog was released although probably died a slow death and looked like a ballon.


that's all i can remember off-hand....


_________

let's be nice and not upset the pop up racerX...

he brings a new perspective into this show that i find unique...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 6, 2002)

"1. Ate ants "

  we they red or black ants ?


"6. swam in lake ontario. (canadian joke) "

  I swim in Lake Erie.  Not a joke... it is dirty, nasty water. I would be better off swimming in a port-o-potty.


----------



## vic (Apr 8, 2002)

they were the small little balck ones, they tasted sour, like lemon, or that sour sugar that is on some candies. - i also accidentally sat on an anthill and i ended up with hundreds of little bites on my thies (i was wearing shorts and i was very small/young) 

here's another thing i did when i was small (and stupid) i saw a bee go into a flower, so i put the pal of my hand over the flower not to let the bee out, this was when i was so young i never knew bees could sting, i guess this experimentation is a recurring trait in many things i do. - obviously we all know what happend.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 8, 2002)

You learn from your mistakes.  Did you ever see that one Titus episode where little titus was going to stick his finger in the electrical socket, and his mom stopped him, but then his dad told him to anyway? Little Titus learned his lesson! ahahaha. nevermind.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 8, 2002)

vic...

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
That is some funny shiznat.  Were you dropped on you head as a child?  weeeee.  Crazy!

Yes, I remember that episode.... very funny... so was the crazy bitch cam... and the fist cam... very very funny.  NOW, back to the interview.

Shows!  What do you watch for shows?  Yah know... tv... movies... anything on a boob tube.  HA.... boob!

Kill me....


----------



## RacerX (Apr 9, 2002)

I get the feeling that vic want to spend more quality time with me! 

So vic tell us about some other stupid thing you've done, and are still small?


----------



## vic (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *vic...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
> ...



actually yes, my moom droped my on my head when i was a kid ... if you don't believe me read my previous posts, trust me nothing seems impossible.


----------



## vic (Apr 9, 2002)

I watch very little tv, the shows that i watch most regularly (read: at random occasion when my internet is down) are 

- Media Television AWESOME canadian show on new media interned tech games, very artsy, and not about cheesy platforms or other shit like tech tv.

- dazed and Confused... i can relate.. (this one is just here for fun i dont actually watch it)

- news . yes, i find the news entertaining.

- speackers corner. (a corner with a camera whee u pay a buck or two and speack your mind about anything and hopew it gets aired, one of the best ideas i've seen asound)

- Seinfeld. c'mon! you gotta bow down when seinfeld enters the room!

that;s bout ut, and remenber i don;t watch tv often almost  everything tv has to offer i can find faster on the net.


----------



## vic (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *I get the feeling that vic want to spend more quality time with me!
> 
> So vic tell us about some other stupid thing you've done, and are still small? *



are you the midget i sent for?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 9, 2002)

Yes... the migit will be here shortly... he just has to change into the clown suit we gave him.

How much time...per day.... do you spend on the internet?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 9, 2002)

Can the "short guy" ride around on a tri-cycle?


----------



## vic (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Yes... the migit will be here shortly... he just has to change into the clown suit we gave him.
> 
> How much time...per day.... do you spend on the internet? *



8 hours average, sometimes, when i do work i can be 16 hours for a few days in a row... sometimes never, that is when i'm gettin high and drunk, or on vacation in nother coutry.


----------



## vic (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *Can the "short guy" ride around on a tri-cycle? *



yes, but only when i tell him to!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 9, 2002)

What is your favorite kind of music.

Thanks Jerry, we dont want to offend any of our vertically chanllenged listeners.


----------



## vic (Apr 10, 2002)

ok sorry for the delay i was chating with the midget.

electronica, anything that sounds remotely with the prodigy - the best band in the world!


----------



## senne (Apr 11, 2002)

My favorite music? I'm now discovering Indie-Rock, songs that have a tracktime of 10 à 20 minutes, with lovely guitarsolos (a bit like pink floyd, but more rock) (check: mogwai, do make say think, godspeed you black emperor!, explosions in the sky, experimental aircrasft, ...)

here's a list of my music genres:

- acid punk, accoustic, alternative, alternrock, ambient, different, beatscellaneous, big band, blues, brit pop, cabaret, club, dance, data, disco, dream, dub, easy listening house music, euro techno, euro-rock, folk, gothic, industrial, japanese karaoke (  ), jazz, funk, jungle, kleinkunst, latin, lo-fi, lounge, midtempo, new age, oldies, other, outras, pop, pop-folk, post-rock, experimental, indie rock, space rock, experimental rock, pranks, progressive rock, radiohead  , rock français, techno, trip hop, unclassifiable, vocal.

enjoy.



senne.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 11, 2002)

PUNK PUNK PUNK PUNK ROCK KCUP KCUP KCUP KCUP KCOR.

sorry... tell me... do you get MacAddcit Magazine?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 11, 2002)

Another guest?  We are growing and we dont even know it.

Well that is quite a list... is there anything you dont like?

Techno? Really.. thats good music to have sex to.  Of course thats going by only what Im told... N E Ways.

Miget?  He hasnt come yet.  Who the hell were you talking too?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Well that is quite a list... is there anything you dont like?
> 
> Techno? Really.. thats good music to have sex to.  Of course thats going by only what Im told...
> *



 I do not like rap. eheh... you were not asking me... but I do not care... I do not like rap !

  I will ask Kaylee to put techno on for us next time    (I hope racerX does not read the show anymore, hehehehhehehehe   he will come in here and tell me to stop talking about personal stuff or whatever he said before)


----------



## vic (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Another guest?  We are growing and we dont even know it.
> 
> Well that is quite a list... is there anything you dont like?
> ...



really? mustv' been senne then!


----------



## vic (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *
> 
> I do not like rap. eheh... you were not asking me... but I do not care... I do not like rap !
> ...



who's kaylee? anyway on with the questions adn when will my midget arrive?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 11, 2002)

Kaylee is Jerry's girlfriend.  That is all we can say at this time.  

Questions?  Ummm, what is the longest thing you have ever read... beside maybe a Windows manual. 

We put the little guy in you dressing room.  We have a matching outfit for you to wear... if that is cool with you of course.


----------



## vic (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Kaylee is Jerry's girlfriend.  That is all we can say at this time.
> 
> Questions?  Ummm, what is the longest thing you have ever read... beside maybe a Windows manual.
> ...



1. some sweedish (translated to romanian) story about a kid who got cursed to be very small and understand animal talk. then he went on the neck of a few tame geese who decided to go wild and this took him (while on the back of the geese) through different adventures around the world for about a year i think. i can't remember what happened until the end, but it is one of the best book i read, it had around 2000 pages i think. it took me 1 year and a half to read it and i read it when i was 5 or 6 years old. (my parents forced me to read before i even entered kindergarden) 



2. no it's not ok. i want the midget dressed in traditional german national uniform! and i want the midget on stage. he will perform for us, while we feast on the large chicken i stole from hervés bar and grill.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 11, 2002)

the longest thing I have ever read was... hmmm... prob Saving Ryan's Privates. I mean... Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 11, 2002)

Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six... good book... close to what... 800 pages?  I cant remember.

Fine he can perform... but we dont have a german suit on hand... so give up a few minutes and we will send for one.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 12, 2002)

Are you really going to read that XP book?  Learn XP is 99 days. !  Learn Windows XP in 2-5 years....

Golf Golf Golf Golf.... HEY... does anyone here golf?  (question not for you rick!)


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 12, 2002)

I might browse through it.  There is probably a lot I can skip.

Ye HA!  Golf today.!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *I might browse through it.  There is probably a lot I can skip.
> 
> Ye HA!  Golf today.! *




  You can skip most of that crap, unless you want to teach windows for a living  ! 


Golf... I am glad we are done for now.  I will enjoy a week of no golf.


----------



## vic (Apr 13, 2002)

Yes. You know the show is going to hell when the hosts have the attention-span of babies.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *Yes. You know the show is going to hell when the hosts have the attention-span of babies. *



  this show is hell!  HEY! no one asked you buddy!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 14, 2002)

HEY!  This is our show, may I remind you.  We will constantly add stupid crap you dont care about.

Now then, do you want to continue or not.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 14, 2002)

Yes... lets continue.  

Have you ever hit a skunk while driving?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 14, 2002)

VRROOMM..... SCCREEECHH!  "HOLY SH*T!"  THUMP... THUMP!  Weeeeee... "Hey ma!  I found dinner!"


----------



## vic (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *Yes... lets continue.
> 
> Have you ever hit a skunk while driving? *



I think if I was driving, THAT would have been the more important problem - let me just put it that way.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 15, 2002)

Ahhhhh... so you are a bad driver?  What kind of car do you have?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *VRROOMM..... SCCREEECHH!  "HOLY SH*T!"  THUMP... THUMP!  Weeeeee... "Hey ma!  I found dinner!" *



Only in West Virginia... or Virginia... one of those states   When we drove through those states, there was not one dead animal on the road.  I think the Natives eat it. (or they have really good clean up crews working 24-7)


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 15, 2002)

That skweeky noise is back in full force in my Ford Taraus.  Its because of the weather... and now the brakes are making funny noises, not too serious.  I love my car.  Evven though it wont be getting much use in the coming weeks.  :: sigh ::


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 16, 2002)

I will drive you places buddy.  Where is my new car? they are late. They said it would be here last week.  How much would you pay for my crap mobile?  my dad we start selling it for $1500.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 16, 2002)

1500?  You think so?  I dont know about that "buddy".  It is pretty crappy.  Does the screwdriver come with it?   

Yeah... youll take me places.  Thats funny!  Good one there slick!  I would be calling everyday asking for a ride.   No, I dont think that will be happening!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *1500?  You think so?  I dont know about that "buddy".  It is pretty crappy.  Does the screwdriver come with it?
> *




sure... I'll add in the screwdriver for free! (I have to use a screw driver to start my car)  The car is not really crappy.  it runs great.  and it is fast.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 16, 2002)

You could sell it for parts!  But I know that Ken wont buy it for 1500.  Thats nuts, I dont think anyone will.  You should lower the price if you want to get rid of it.

Anyways... where did our little dude go.  Not the miget the other loser.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 16, 2002)

My other car same today!  IT is really nice.  CD player too.  My mom is going to drive the new car... and I get the VW. YEAH! I am happy.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 16, 2002)

WEEE!  JERRY HAS A CAR!  WEEEE!!   NO MORE WAITING FOR MOMMY TO GET HOME!  GO WHEN EVER YOU WANT!  WEEEE!  FREEDOM!  SWEET SWEET FREEDOM!

gas? insurance?  What about those things?


----------



## vic (Apr 16, 2002)

i take the bus. have you guys ever heard of something called a bus? or maybe a subway? it's what people who dont own cars and have to travel a long distance use.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *i take the bus. have you guys ever heard of something called a bus? or maybe a subway? it's what people who dont own cars and have to travel a long distance use. *



A subway.  we live in a place called Mentor.  it is not a big city like Cleveland.  But there are crap loads of people.  driving down Mentor ave. on a saturday is a b*tch.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *WEEE!  JERRY HAS A CAR!  WEEEE!!   NO MORE WAITING FOR MOMMY TO GET HOME!  GO WHEN EVER YOU WANT!  WEEEE!  FREEDOM!  SWEET SWEET FREEDOM!
> 
> gas? insurance?  What about those things? *




  As soon as my mom get plates for the new car... the VW is mine!  Mine to drive whenever the frick I feel like it.  Now I can get the parking tickets at the school!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 17, 2002)

So does that mean you are driving to school this year?  Or maybe next year?  Now we will have to have an argueement about that.  Its silly for both of us to drive.

The bus? Yeah... I ride the twinke to school almost everyday. And long distances?  Isnt that what a plane is for?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 19, 2002)

I do not mind the Bus.  it saves me gas money/wear and tear on my car.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 20, 2002)

enough of that. lets talk about music!  

  Has anyone heard the song "Don't Let Me Get Me" by Pink?  Good song... and I never listen to Pop.  I am almost all rock/mostly punk.  It would make a great punk song.  if they just sped it up 10-20 beats per minute, and added guitars. Good schtuff.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 20, 2002)

Thats a major part of the show that we didnt include.  MUSIC!  We need to play some. So if you guys ever want to tune in to some great tunes.  Move your little knobs on your radio to 92.3.  You wont be able to get it unless you live somewhere over the eastern part of the USA.  But hey we try.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 20, 2002)

What is your favorite kinds of music?


----------



## tagliatelle (Apr 20, 2002)

Is this your music?
http://home.datacomm.ch/aftermath/nummi


----------



## vic (Apr 20, 2002)

herve changed his icon! NOOOOO what will aplle say i did not recognize you at first! don't you know anything about interface design herve? about CONSISTENCY? oh wait.... i'm talking to hervé... i think i'm going nuts... hervé nuts...mmmm... nuts....


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 20, 2002)

Herve did... this is what the 3rd time?  Nummi and I both changed our crap...not saying MINE is good but eh... who cares.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hervé Hinnekens _
> *Is this your music?
> http://home.datacomm.ch/aftermath/nummi *



  No, I did not make that.  I found it on my HD, and I really like it... so I put it on my site. I am not sure where I got it.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 20, 2002)

Like so many posts before this:
Punk music is the way to go!

The Less Than Mighty Blink Day Tones!  Gimmie that spiked hair, ragged clotes, skateboards, and all that other crap.  Punk is the way to go!

What are your thoughts?


----------



## vic (Apr 21, 2002)

no thoughts.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 21, 2002)

Thank you for that wonderful piece of posting.  I will print that out and hang it on my wall!

NEXT!


----------



## vic (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Thank you for that wonderful piece of posting.  I will print that out and hang it on my wall!
> 
> NEXT! *



hehehehhe...

hmmm... 

well i like skateboarding but i don't do it.

i don't like punk because it's too big a mish mash of fast sounds.

so for me it's not really the way to go. 

that'sa but it. and sorry about the no thoughts thing. but it was true at the moment, i really had nothing to comment...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 22, 2002)

Fast and frantic is the only way to go!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 23, 2002)

Alright.  Am I the only one who notices the lack of posting going on.  And I mean real posts... not "xoot" posts.  Meaningful post that matter.  No one seems to do this anymore, and it concers me.  I have tried so hard to keep my membership here so that I can partake in the wonderful discussions that I have seen here.  This is dead.  This thread is dead.  This site is dead.  Can this be helped?  Maybe.  But I believe that nothing lasts forever, and I fear that has happened here.

but Im probably CRrRrAAAAzzzzzy!

We need a new topic.  You pick.  Im too tired.  School and my new close female friend are sucking the life out of me.  I got nothing.  uhhhhhhh.....


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 23, 2002)

Lets talk about stuff.... What is the brand of your shoes ?

 I have Adidas, Dr. Martins, and Simple.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 24, 2002)

Adidas... Nike... and AND 1.   My getto (spelling) slip on's!

A- all
D- day
I- I  (duh!)
D- dream
A- about
S- SEX  (yeah baby!)

I need a life!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *My getto (spelling)
> 
> I need a life! *



I think it is ghetto.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 25, 2002)

Thanks... that looks correct.

How about cd players... im listening to my AIWA cd player.  What about you guys... what kinda of cd player do yall have?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 26, 2002)

I HAD a Kenwood, but that P.O.S died on me.  Now I have a Sony... it kicks ass.  But I would rather have an iPod.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 26, 2002)

Not to get off the subject... but.... we had a decent day of golf today.  Weather was a bit chilly but overall it was good.

Im kinda depressed because I wont get to see my girfriend hardly at all this weekend.  And I have shat loads of homework... but enough of my problems.  Does anyone else have problems that they want to share.  Im here to listen.


----------



## vic (Apr 27, 2002)

i need o take abig shit...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *i need o take abig shit... *



  thank you Vic.  we really wanted to know that.  I guess no one has any problems Rick.  you are the only one in the world.  

  I am going to see West Side Story with Kaylee tonight. (at Lake Catholic). I am not sure why she loves West Side Story so much.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 27, 2002)

West side story:
Yeah... I know... if Mo could have gone tonight we would have been joining you two.  Sounds like fun... or NOT!  I dont know why you would want to see that thing like a million times.  Well... maybe its a girl thing.

My life is going great!  Forget all that stupid as* homework.  I have more important things to do.  Like be with my girlfriend.  Yeah... go take a peak in the other thread for a longer story.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 27, 2002)

now hold on there Richard... what happened to all the: "shut-up, I do not want to hear about all the mushy stuff and your girlfriend." ?????? huh, huh ?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 28, 2002)

Its payback biotch!

I hope you have to puke.  That would make my day.  Besides "you wouldnt understand!" SOUND FAMILIAR DONT IT!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Its payback biotch!
> 
> I hope you have to puke.  That would make my day.  Besides "you wouldnt understand!" SOUND FAMILIAR DONT IT! *




  payback for what? I hope you puke?  it does not bother me. Yeah... you would not understand untill you had  a GF.  now you do have one... and you like to talk about it.   now you will get the:  don't talk about your personal life crap from some poeple.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 28, 2002)

Oh Im waiting for RacerX... or should I say brokenhartd... to show up and start his complaining.  If I ever found out that that nutcase sent letters to your girlfriend or mine, I would hunt him down and kill him.  There are some really weird people out there, and they should be stopped.  Thats why I kinda want to become one of those internet cops who tracks down those sexual preditors.  

Even to mention the fact that you would ever try to prove your point by going to those lengths is beyond me.

Well if that doesnt piss someone off.  I should shut up before they find something to kick me off again for.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Oh Im waiting for RacerX... or should I say brokenhartd... to show up and start his complaining.  If I ever found out that that nutcase sent letters to your girlfriend or mine, I would hunt him down and kill him.  There are some really weird people out there, and they should be stopped. *



  that joke was not cool at the time... but now I think it was good.  It was genius.  I like the nutcases... they are the cool ones.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *
> 
> that joke was not cool at the time... but now I think it was good.  It was genius.  I like the nutcases... they are the cool ones. *



You would!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 30, 2002)

the crazy people are the cool ones.  Don't tell me Kyle is not a little crazy!  I think it is time to stop thinking Racer X is a mean guy.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 1, 2002)

Kyle is funny as hell.  There is not one thing that he says that isnt funny.  He might be crazy... but there are different types of crazy.


----------



## RacerX (May 2, 2002)

> _LessThanBrilliant _
> *...I would hunt him down and kill him.*
> 
> _followed by_
> ...



Funny, people who make threats of physical harm to others over the internet are the type of people that police track  (and are usually in the classification of _weird_). What is also interesting is that I _only_ started to pay attention to you when you attacked Admiral. My attentions were again drawn by your remarks about me online, and now you are doing it again.

Rick, if you want trouble from me, just ask. If you don't, learn to keep your mouth shut. 



> Well if that doesnt piss someone off...



Not me, I can't get mad at someone as stupid as you. You hurt yourself far more than I would ever have wanted (I can't help but feel sorry for you, and more importantly those around you).

Anyway, you know how to find me, so what should we talk about this time?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 2, 2002)

Well... usually I try to agree to disagree agree-ably.  I dont think that this is possible.  So since some people think I would lose horribly to battle-ing wits with you.... why try?  You are just too smart for me.

To the rest of you guys... excuse me... I have to go puke now.


----------



## RacerX (May 2, 2002)

> *Well... usually I try to agree to disagree agree-ably.*



Yeah, just not in this life time. 



> *You are just too smart for me.*



I'd be honored if almost every member of this site wasn't also _just too smart for_ you. But it is good that you can admit to that.



> *To the rest of you guys... excuse me... I have to go puke now.*



Having problems with bulimia? Maybe you should consult an adult before it gets too bad. Teens often have eating disorders (specially ones with emotional problems like yourself).


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *Having problems with bulimia? Maybe you should consult an adult before it gets too bad. Teens often have eating disorders (specially ones with emotional problems like yourself). *



I dont even know what the hell bulimia is.  You try to use big words to intimidate the rest of us dont you?  Well tough luck for you... I have a medical dictionary... Ill be right back.

As for that making myself throw up... no... im not THAT dumb.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 2, 2002)

Allllrighty fellas.  Stop please.  Unless you want to add a new part to the show.  Midget wrestling... ? You 2 fight... I will be the announcer. 
 "In this corner LTM and in the other corner Racer X."  Go beat the crap out of each other. *DING* *DING*.  Round 1:


----------



## vic (May 2, 2002)

whohoo!!! the show is about to get interesting again. i have one comment though, racerX always comments on the emotional problems of others and sees all people younger than him (i'm guessing that would be everyone on the planet) yet he has just as many emotional problems, or maybe just a short temper, as lesthanmighty, whom i'm guessing here must be the youngest guy on earth sine racerX is alweays picking on him. and he seems (lesthanmighty) to have enough energy to quarell with almost anyone on this forum i think he was kicked out once too, ah well, this will be some interesting fight... no.. no audience punchiing thank you.


----------



## RacerX (May 2, 2002)

> _observed by vic_
> *i have one comment though, racerX always comments on the emotional problems of others and sees all people younger than him (i'm guessing that would be everyone on the planet) yet he has just as many emotional problems, or maybe just a short temper, as lesthanmighty, whom i'm guessing here must be the youngest guy on earth sine racerX is alweays picking on him.*



Just a few questions on that though. First, someone who is not an adult is younger than me. I have never commented (or implied) youth to anyone who was not both very young and acting in an immature fashion.  If someone feels the need to display such traits in public, who am I to ignore them. 

Emotional problems can be documented (and the consequences seen by all). Please provide examples from my 1300 post of me losing my temper, using excessive profanity while conversing with other members, physically threatening other members and/or getting band from the site (on numerous occasions). Seeing as I have more than twice as many posts as Rick, showing us the _just as many emotional problems_ part of your comment should be very easy, don't you think vic?

As for short temper, I have found (in all these many years) that people who feel the need to talk tough behind someone's back are usually the weakest people of all. They are never ready for the real confrontation which they talk about (and Rick is just a perfect example of this). I don't have anything against Rick, but he needs to learn these lessons somewhere, and better me confronting him than someone who might actually take him seriously (I've drawn chalk outlines around people who said less to the wrong person). I am having fun with Rick, and other than a bruised ego, he is left unharmed (and hopefully a little wiser).

Where do you get _picking on him_? As far as he is concerned, he need only bring up my name for me to appear in a thread. The fact that it takes him longer to learn these types of things than your average person is not my fault. Less we forget, my current entry into this thread was because Rick felt he _would hunt_ me_ down and kill_ me. I just wanted to be easy to find. 



> *i think he was kicked out once too,*



Twice that I know of. The first time Admin felt the need to delete all of his post because they were so bad. It looks like Rick has learned from that lesson, maybe he won't try commenting about me in this forum after this round of us spending some quality time together. 

So yes, come one, come all! Enjoy the show where _Lessthanmighty_ earns his name. 

(NOTE: unless Rick doesn't want to continue on with this)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 3, 2002)

Yes Racer... Rick has been kicked out twice.  and i have been kicked out once   Actually... I think I was twice.... but admin let me back in with this name. Whatever


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 3, 2002)

I dont have time right now to prove my points again to you.  Im in the middle of my photography class and I have to leave.  So when I return home this evening I will have plenty to say.

I dont see how I can get kicked off again because I am argue-ing with you.  I know I cant spell... shut up.  Im expressing my point very calmly to you.  I am not vulgar and it is your choice to come and read these posts... I am not pointing a gun to your head.

So... ill be back... dont worry!


----------



## vic (May 3, 2002)

racerX i appreciate your imput, don't get me wrong, but sometimes i am wondering if you ever do something else besides wonder in theese forums  i mean your replies are good, but they are longer than i have ever written an essay!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 3, 2002)

time to stop.  everyone here is a cool person. ok?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 3, 2002)

No Jerry... you are wrong.  Remember Durke?  You know how he forces his opinions on others... even if he is completely wrong.  You remember?  I cant stand people like that.  They always think the way they see the world is right... and they have to tell everyone.  If they are told that there opinions arent accepted they still bother you... if you say that they are right just to agree with them, they still stick around.  Why?  I would really like to know?

Am I that stupid?  Do I really need someone telling me where im wrong... NO!  I dont think so.  People have differing view points... im sorry if they cant see this, thats not my problem.

You notice that I didnt use any names... except you and Durke... good job.  GO ME!  I expressed my point without insulting any paticular person... so if you think that this was aimed at anyone... I feel sorry for YOU.

Have a good day!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 4, 2002)

We all know you are compairing Durke and Racer X.  I do not think you should juxtapose Durke and Racer.  Not good. Durke rambles on about religion.


----------



## Valrus (May 4, 2002)

I dunno LTM... when anyone - even people my age - tells me I did something stupid, I usually at least take it into consideration, and I feel that I'm a better person for it. And I kind of tend to default to the belief that people who are older than me have more experience than me _by definition_, so I think it's best not to just blow them off.

You don't _have_ to get defensive every time someone tells you you're doing something wrong. You might, instead, take it as _advice_, which in friendly company is probably what it's meant to be, and use it as an opportunity to make yourself a better person. RacerX has some very valid points, none of which you've really responded to except with the blanket statement "People have differing view points... im sorry if they cant see this, thats not my problem." The point is, you might be better off if you made an effort to _make_ it your problem, instead of assuming that Racer is wrong for even trying to _make suggestions_ to you.

Just my 2^n cents.

Nummi: You can't stop the flood now! 

-the valrus


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 4, 2002)

FINE!  Racer... consider your opinions considered.

Not that I will take your advice... but I did think about it.  Is everyone happy now?  Is this what you wanted?  I hope it is... now can we move on to something else?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 4, 2002)

OK Rick... what is the next topic?  How about life?  What is your occupation Racer X ?  Something with computers I would guess.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 5, 2002)

OK... no one has posted anything in 2 days.  how about another new topic:  why the macosx forum is dying a slow a painful death.


----------



## Valrus (May 5, 2002)

One word: Finals.

-the valrus


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 5, 2002)

Yeah... I understand.  I do not have to worry about finals for about another week.  but I am not going to study for them anyway! ahahaha!


----------



## RacerX (May 5, 2002)

> _Originally asked by Jerry_
> *What is your occupation Racer X ?  Something with computers I would guess. *



I'm an independent computer consultant specializing in systems used by graphics professionals.



> *OK... no one has posted anything in 2 days.*



I've been slammed with a ton of work for the last week. All I want to do when I get home is sleep. Hopefully it is going to let up in a couple days (making a nice amount of money though ).


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 6, 2002)

Graphics Professionals huh?  So what system do you recommend for Photoshop ?  (you better say a dual 1 Gig)


----------



## vic (May 6, 2002)

NOO!!! the perfect system for photshop is a Celeron 1.2 Ghz, with Win XP and 128 megs of ram, tht's ALL you need!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *NOO!!! the perfect system for photshop is a Celeron 1.2 Ghz, with Win XP and 128 megs of ram, tht's ALL you need! *



  Is that what you have ??  HA!  If that is the case... then a 400mhz G4 with  640 megs of RAM is the best.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 6, 2002)

Correction... WE dont have to worr about finals until the first week in June.  That is at least three weeks away.

The forum is dying because some people believe they actually have lives.. unlike us... so they spend their time with other things, instead of posting a millions times in one day.  Those of us who use a computer all day for work and are constantly on the internet just are too lazy.  Thats my theory... but im sure someone will try to prove me wrong... someone always does.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 6, 2002)

Or there are kids in photography class.  Kids that should be printing out photos in the dark room.  But instead they are once again sittng on their asses infront of slow graphite iMacs.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 6, 2002)

US? What you be talking about?  We have nothing better to do.  Shut up!  Posting is a "free time" activity... there you have it.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *US? What you be talking about?  We have nothing better to do.  Shut up!  Posting is a "free time" activity... there you have it. *



 We could be doing some homework.  Reading Grapes of Wrath/The Great Gatsby.


  So what do you use your Mac for Ed?  Just surfing? programming?  porn?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 7, 2002)

Wrong thread there big guy!  We talk to Ed in "Hello Everybody".  But thats ok, I understand.

We figured it out didnt we Nummi.  If everyone stays up till 2:00 in the morning... and then wake up at about 8:30... you will gain 21 days of you life back a year.  We counted sleeping, working, and other stuff you have to do.  We decided that we dont have enough free time.  So, keep this in mind next time you get in bed at 10:00.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Wrong thread there big guy!  We talk to Ed in "Hello Everybody".  But thats ok, I understand.
> *



  Wrong richard.  I asked Racer X about what he does with his Macs.  Now I am asking Ed what he does with his Macs. 

So Ed... what do you do with your Macs?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 10, 2002)

Haven't been paying attention lately.  Lots to read.

Hows it going gents?  So much to do so little time.  What a pain in the arse.  So what were we talking about?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 11, 2002)

I am not sure what we were talking about, and I am too lazy to scroll down to read it.


 So how was work on saturday Rick ?   Heavenly Ham is great.  I really like it there.  and there is a good chance that I will be getting better hours.  The other cleaning guy Mike... chopped up a very expensive cutting board with a knife because he was mad... so there is a good chance that he will be fired by next week.  Everyone hates him anyway.  So not I will be able to work on saturdays.


----------



## Sloane (May 12, 2002)

I think you look at your bum in the mirror while masterbating!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sloane _
> *I think you look at your bum in the mirror while masterbating!  *



 WOW!  Do I know you ?  What was that for ?


----------



## Sloane (May 12, 2002)

Whoops!!! Nummi...... sorry about that. I posted this in the wrong thread; you have my sincerest apologies.


----------



## Valrus (May 12, 2002)

Hah! Ah ha ha ha ha! Oh, boy! That was classic!

-the valrus


----------



## Sloane (May 12, 2002)

Hehehe... as long as someone got a laugh out of it.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 13, 2002)

Oh yeah?  what thread WAS that for ?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 13, 2002)

Holy crap!  I dont want to know what happened when I was away.  Im just not going to ask.  Another crazy ass visitor to the "show". 

Well, I have a question for all you peoples out there.  How many of you have been in a car accident lately? My girlfriend was in one today.  Nothing serious but the front end is mussed up. Just curious, you can provide details of the crash if you would like.


----------



## Sloane (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *Oh yeah?  what thread WAS that for ? *



Hmmm....... I think that you really do believe it was meant for you, so there must be a reason for you imagining this, and I'm not going to tell anyone what I feel the reason is..... hehehe... your secret is safe with me!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 13, 2002)

Woah there buddy... I dont like where this is going.  I think you should both stop, we dont want any trouble with higher authorities. 

Riigghhtt.... whatever go about your buisness.  I had to tell you guys that.  Just to make the sensors happy.


----------



## Sloane (May 13, 2002)

Hello Lessthanmighty,

I gave my sincerest apologies to Nummi back in this thread, but it obviously wasn't accepted by him (which is his problem), and I wont apologise again.
Having said that, all I can add is: you will hear no more from me concerning this rediculous matter.   

Cheers.


----------



## Valrus (May 13, 2002)

Whoa. You could cut the tension with a knife.

Look, Sloane, I don't think Nummi's question was in any way indignant. I was wondering what thread that was supposed to be in too.

I love you guys, but not _everyone_ is out to get you. 

-the valrus


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 13, 2002)

Yeah... what thread was that for?  I really really want to know.  Why don't you become a full time member of the show Sloane?  We love sick people like you.  we will get along just fine.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 14, 2002)

Ummm... just joking there buddy, I never talk about anything serious in this place.  Im just yanking your chain.  Chill out.

Now that that uncomfortable thing has past... what else can we waste our time with.

HERE'S A POLL!!!!!!
What is your favorite amusment park?  There are probably more than Six Flags, Cedar Point, and any other big chains.  So let us know.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

I am going to say Cedar Point.  Cause we are going there Saturday !


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 15, 2002)

Well that is like the only one real close to here. Except for Six Flags.

Thats it?  Its been up for a day.  This is pathetic!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

"Thats it? Its been up for a day. This is pathetic!"


  yep... this thread is dead except for the 2 of us.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 15, 2002)

Well, it is our show.  So it is come and go if you please. I guess we cant complain, we are idiots anyways.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

We are stupid idiots!  This show is so much fun.  Bring in the "juggies" !!!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

*I cannot believe I am wasting my 1000th post on this thread.*

post
post
post


----------



## Sloane (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *"Thats it? Its been up for a day. This is pathetic!"
> 
> 
> yep... this thread is dead except for the 2 of us. *



My feelings exactly dude...... hehehe


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Yeah, well, it IS the LTM and Nummi show--it's just too bad no one else enjoys it  

j/k guys--it's mildly entertaining


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 16, 2002)

I am glad that we entertain you BlueFusion.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 16, 2002)

I wish we could share our witty thoughts with all of the members.  Our little fudge packin ideas and entertainment are constricted to this thread. Anywhere else would be in-appropirate.

Oh well, time to go back to being schmucks!

Juggies?  You mean knockers? Melons? Cantalopes?  If thats what you mean... bring it on!


----------



## ksv (May 16, 2002)

The title of this thread has actually kept me from visiting it earlier  
What's actually going on here?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Read through, and you'll find the answer is "very little".


----------



## ksv (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Read through, and you'll find the answer is "very little".    *



I've got better things to do


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Read through, and you'll find the answer is "very little".    *




 thanks a lot!  This show show kicks ass.  I guess it is just too deep for you guys.


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

No, it doesn't.

It was dead for some time, but then I established the Threads From The Dead Assoc.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 17, 2002)

I think im going to shoot myself.  You know those telemarketers who always are trying to promote buisness.  They are annoying.  Does that sound like anyone we know?

This show is cool.  You guys dont give it a chance.  It would be more interesting if someone would actually come in and visit!  So dont blame us, its YOUR FAULT!


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Does that sound like anyone we know?*



It sure sounds like xoot.


----------



## vic (May 17, 2002)

it's good as long as you ask people good questions. you started to interest me, and then you went off your own tangent like 14 year olds with the attention span of a monkey. no offence, i like monkeys...

suggestion, pick one, lket's say ksv, and start asking questions... good ones...


----------



## macguy17 (May 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *I am going to say Cedar Point.  Cause we are going there Saturday ! *



I am mad at you. I sooooo want to go there!
All we have is Marine World here. Hopefully we'll go to Great America sometime...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *I am mad at you. I sooooo want to go there!
> All we have is Marine World here. Hopefully we'll go to Great America sometime... *



 you wanted to go to Cedar Point?  Where do you live ?


----------



## macguy17 (May 19, 2002)

San Fransisco. But I've a;ways wanted to go to Cedar Point...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *San Fransisco. But I've a;ways wanted to go to Cedar Point... *



San Fran huh?  Are there a lot of gay guys there ?   ehehhe 

 I think Cedar Point was voted number one park in the world.  I am not sure why.  Isnt there a Six Flags close to you ?


----------



## macguy17 (May 19, 2002)

Marine World. Used to be an animal park, 6 flags bought it and added some rides. But it only has like, 4 real roller coasters and then a Boomerang.


----------



## xoot (May 19, 2002)

Nummi: You yourself said that this thread is rated "R" for Retarded.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 19, 2002)

So MacGuy.  You are on Tau Ceti Station huh?  I can see the station from the ground.  But next week I am going to Waterloo Waterpark for vacation. 

For Carnage, Apply Within


----------



## macguy17 (May 19, 2002)

Actually it's the name of my iMac. Currently the U.E.S.C. Marathon and the Lady Luck are docked =)=)=)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 20, 2002)

I just took a cruise in the boomer.  Nice ship


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 23, 2002)

Thank GOD!  it is finally here   My new HD !  40GB 7200rpm.  yeah!

 All of you Marathon fans will know which 4 partitions I just made


----------



## Bluefusion (May 24, 2002)

Hehe good names, Nummi. Shouldn't you have Cortana as well, though?  I guess it's not a direct Marathon reference, but same world, so...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 24, 2002)

there are so many names I could have used.  I was going to use Grendal instead of Leela.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 24, 2002)

What geeky mother ****ers!  and I can say that because of this censorship **** thats going on.

I have been away for about 4 days and there is soo much **** to look at.  Wow, I really shoudld stop giving a rats ass about what goes on here.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 24, 2002)

well... welcome back anyway.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 24, 2002)

Whats with ass?  It still worked!  ass ass ass ass ass!  WHY!?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 24, 2002)

Ass is not really a swear word.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Think about it....asssssssssssss.....


----------



## vic (May 27, 2002)

This show is loosing rating... 

i suggest interesting interview with mac osx pop icons.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Who would they be, vic?  I wasn't aware we had any OS X pop icons...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 28, 2002)

Would you tune in if we got Steve Jobs in here ?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

I sure would....

Everyone go visit my congrats thread! And say something!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 28, 2002)

I went  to your thread Blue.  I posted twice.  congrats again.  So... what was the URL to that host you were talking about ?


----------



## xoot (May 28, 2002)

I'm too ashamed to visit your congrats thread. 

I'll visit it when I have my own.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 28, 2002)

With you 10.X posts per day Xoot.  it will not be long before you have your own congrats thread.  And you better pray to the God of skinny punks that I do not start the thread


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 30, 2002)

This just goes to show you what happens when you dont show your face in a few days.  This place looks like hell.  I thought we hired a janitor to get rid of this trash?  Ahhhh... what the **** do I care.

:: sigh :: Why do I bother?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 30, 2002)

Nummi, it's Cyberwings.com ... as I said, their prices went up a bit but they're still quite good.

LOL xoot for the longest time I was sure you'd beat me to 1000, because I really wasn't posting that much... I thought... but you'll have a congrats thread soon too (now, whether it gets longer than a page is another story ) j/k

Gentlemen, I'll let you get back to.. whatever the hell it was you were talking about


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 31, 2002)

Its ok blue... I cannot remember what we were talking about.  it was crap anyway.  

So does anyone know where I can get help with GoLive.  I fired that baby up last night... I had no idea how to use it.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 31, 2002)

GoLive comes with a big-ass manual )), but the easiest way to learn is through Adobe Studio (studio.adobe.com) and the online help (which is INCREDIBLY good).

edit to add the smiley (so you know i'm being sarcastic )


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 31, 2002)

Damn Blue... you are a posting fool!  You are going to be passing me up in no time at all.


----------

